# 1st Scratch Scenery Attempt



## redhotpearl (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to share my 1st scenery project with you. This is only my 2nd post as I've just really caught the bug while making a 4x8 table for my son. Made the tunnel/mountain in a couple days w/ foam, paint, caulk, and ground cover. I think all it needs is some trees and it will be done. My son and I are just getting started but it's addictive as heck man!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

redhotpearl said:


> My son and I are just getting started but it's addictive as heck man!


Absolutely addictive! Enjoy the high! Looks like you two are having a blast. Keep us posted,

TJ


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Please remember it is your son's layout I know it is hard, but it is so much fun working with him. I went through this with control oine planes with my son. I caught the bug and was still flying long after he had lost interest. Looks good and the bug does bite. Usually hard on the wallet, but it is so much fun.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Please remember it is your son's layout I know it is hard, but it is so much fun working with him. I went through this with control line planes with my son. I caught the bug and was still flying long after he had lost interest. Looks good and the bug does bite. Usually hard on the wallet, but it is so much fun.


----------

